

Looking to master Node.js? We are hiring for three paid Node.js internships - reddittor
http://blog.nodejitsu.com/intern-at-nodejitsu

======
thiagofm
I'm developing an app(real-time) using socket.io, mongoose,express and more.
Is that enough? I bet that there's some hackers here way ahead of me. >:(

I would go even unpaid to get more experience.

~~~
ericz
Hey thiagofm, if you're interested, I also have an opportunity for you. Email
me @ eric/nowjs.com

------
lyaunzbe
Bachelor's degree required?

~~~
reddittor
Not required. We'd much rather see an active Github account or experience
working on open-source projects.

------
geuis
That's really awesome. I live just a block away from the Hack Haus.

~~~
reddittor
You should come by sometime! I'm here pretty much 24/7 writing Node code :-)

~~~
geuis
Yeah I think I'll do that soon.

